# We Have Cookies



## YeOldeOke (24/6/16)

​


As well as many other FlavourArt and Inawera flavours!



We also carry Mods, Atomizers and other vaping accesories, including genuine LG HG2's.


We intend growing and will be adding new offers in the e-juice and DIY areas in future. I will post updates in this forum as things develop.


For now, *until Sunday midnight we offer you a 10% discount - use coupon code: e-cigweekend*

All feedback is welcomed.

https://e-cig.co.za​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (24/6/16)

Some great tobacco flavours there too. Great stuff. Order placed.

All the best with the venture.


----------



## method1 (24/6/16)

Congrats! Loving the variety DIYers have these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/6/16)

Welcome as a supporting vendor @YeOldeOke 
Wishing you all the best for it


----------



## Viper_SA (24/6/16)

Stop! My budget can't take no more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (24/6/16)

@Andre, would love to hear what you think of the INW tobaccos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

@Andre @Silver @method1 @Viper_SA Thanks for the support guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/16)

@YeOldeOke, I haven't actually ordered anything yet, ordered concentrates 3 times already this month, but with your tobacco variety, I will definitely order soon. Seen some good comments online regarding INW tobaccos.


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @YeOldeOke, I haven't actually ordered anything yet, ordered concentrates 3 times already this month, but with your tobacco variety, I will definitely order soon. Seen some good comments online regarding INW tobaccos.



@Viper_SA I was refering to support here on the forum. I wasn't sure how much interest there'd be for tobacco flavours so I didn't bring in as many as I would've liked. They are harder to work with than the general fruity/bakery type flavours, but when you get them right the reward is much higher.

I do intend growing the collection though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Two things I would mention if you like tobaccos. Inawera Dirty Neutral Base at about 1% makes a great platform on which to build. Smoked Plum integrates well with tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Andre, would love to hear what you think of the INW tobaccos





YeOldeOke said:


> Two things I would mention if you like tobaccos. Inawera Dirty Neutral Base at about 1% makes a great platform on which to build. Smoked Plum integrates well with tobaccos.


Now you tell me about the Smoked Plum!!


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/16)

I Miss d the smoked plum, would have grbbed it immediately if I saw it.think I'll have to browse the site again later tonight


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Andre said:


> Now you tell me about the Smoked Plum!!



@Andre Being the weekend, your order hasn't gone out yet. If you wish I can add it and we can settle whenever you order again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/16)

Just placed my order, had to have the smoked plum and some tobaccos. Thanks for bringing it in @YeOldeOke


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Just placed my order, had to have the smoked plum and some tobaccos. Thanks for bringing it in @YeOldeOke



@Viper_SA Was it you that didn't use the coupon code?

Give me one more flavour to add to your order.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Viper_SA Was it you that didn't use the coupon code?
> 
> Give me one more flavour to add to your order.



 There's a coupon code? 
Yup, that was my dumbass.


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> There's a coupon code?
> Yup, that was my dumbass.



No, maybe it was my dumbass. It got lost in between all the waffle. I' ve highlighted it now.

Let me know which flavour to add.


For those who also missed it stuck in between the waffling; *until Sunday midnight we offer you a 10% discount - use coupon code: e-cigweekend*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> No, maybe it was my dumbass. It got lost in between all the waffle. I' ve highlighted it now.
> 
> Let me know which flavour to add.
> 
> ...



Thanks, really not necessary to add a flavor, but if you insist, you can double up the smoked plum for me


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, really not necessary to add a flavor, but if you insist, you can double up the smoked plum for me



Got a thing for smoked plum  Have you tried it before? Tastes differ. Sure I'll double it if that's what you want.


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/6/16)

Keep in mind that Inawera is very concentrated. Your 10ml will last much longer than say TFA.


----------



## Andre (26/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Andre Being the weekend, your order hasn't gone out yet. If you wish I can add it and we can settle whenever you order again.


Yes, please add. And thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/16)

@YeOldeOke, received my parcel today. The Gold Ducat smells amazing. Been looking for something like that for ages. All smell real good, and thank you for the free bottle because I forgot to add the discount coupon. You will see a lot more orders from me.


----------



## Andre (28/6/16)

Yes, Gold Ducat does smell amazing @Viper_SA.

How does one get drops out of those bottles of yours @YeOldeOke? Had a hard time on my scale. Is there a special way?


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/16)

@Viper_SA It's only a pleasure. Thanks for your support.


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/16)

@Andre Sorry about that. Funny thing is I prefer the PET/HDPE bottles myself for ease of use. That's what I'm used to but since returning to SA all the concentrates I bought was in glass with these internal droppers which I consider a pain. A while ago, before I decided to start this venture, I started a discussion on this - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-in-glass-bottles-why.t23464/#post-373063 - and most that replied said they prefer glass bottles so I decided to go with that. The internal droppers are pretty useless IMHO but they are needed to seal the bottle properly else the bottles leak. And if they leak in transport they will breathe in storage.

Either a pippete as in https://e-cig.co.za/product/3ml-pipette/ or a 1ml syringe https://e-cig.co.za/product/1ml-syringe-with-needle/ will work well. The syringe you can get cheaper at any Dischem ( I just have them as a service ) and it fits into the bottle. Best is to just pull the needle out with a pair of pliers, they come out easily.

I'm not too happy with the glass bottles myself for this reason, maybe I will go with HDPE in future. Meanwhile I'll throw in a pipette on each order. They work easier than a syringe.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/16)

I've gotten e-liquid in similar bottles before. I used a normal "voltaren" sized needle on a syringe. Push in, pull up and inject the left-over back through the hole again. Less spillage that way for me. As a side note, they reckon PP (polypropylene) bottles keeps things fresh longer than HDPE. We produce both materials, and most coverters prefer PP for food packaging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I've gotten e-liquid in similar bottles before. I used a normal "voltaren" sized needle on a syringe. Push in, pull up and inject the left-over back through the hole again. Less spillage that way for me. As a side note, they reckon PP (polypropylene) bottles keeps things fresh longer than HDPE. We produce both materials, and most coverters prefer PP for food packaging.



I'll look into PP sometime. Thanks for the suggestion. How will PP do with tank crackers though.


----------



## Andre (29/6/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Andre Sorry about that. Funny thing is I prefer the PET/HDPE bottles myself for ease of use. That's what I'm used to but since returning to SA all the concentrates I bought was in glass with these internal droppers which I consider a pain. A while ago, before I decided to start this venture, I started a discussion on this - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrates-in-glass-bottles-why.t23464/#post-373063 - and most that replied said they prefer glass bottles so I decided to go with that. The internal droppers are pretty useless IMHO but they are needed to seal the bottle properly else the bottles leak. And if they leak in transport they will breathe in storage.
> 
> Either a pippete as in https://e-cig.co.za/product/3ml-pipette/ or a 1ml syringe https://e-cig.co.za/product/1ml-syringe-with-needle/ will work well. The syringe you can get cheaper at any Dischem ( I just have them as a service ) and it fits into the bottle. Best is to just pull the needle out with a pair of pliers, they come out easily.
> 
> I'm not too happy with the glass bottles myself for this reason, maybe I will go with HDPE in future. Meanwhile I'll throw in a pipette on each order. They work easier than a syringe.


Yeah, I love the glass, but hate the liquid delivery for use with a scale. Shall make a plan. 

Glass is no doubt the best way to store most things, but not always practical (as in this case imo). PET (Polyethylene terephthalate) and HDPE bottles are good from a safety perspective. PET is more rigid, but works well in 30 ml sizes and above. In small bottles PET becomes very difficult to squeeze and might not be the answer for concentrates. I use HDPE for my test samples (10 ml) and PET for 30 ml and above. If you buy directly from FlavourArt in 10 ml volumes you get the concentrate in a PET bottle - very difficult to get drops out and not consistent. Personally, I would go with HDPE for concentrates, which most other flavour vendors use. They are very squeezable and at least the drop count will be consistent across the board.


----------



## Viper_SA (29/6/16)

Tanks that crack are poly arbonate, sure PP would work fine for them. Almost all margarine, yogurt tubs etc are manufa tred from PP.


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/16)

@Andre You are right about 10ml PET becoming hard to squeeze. Inawera 10ml is/was the same.

I'm tending towards staying with glass. It is the one material I am surest about re breathing, leaching and chemical reaction. Their weight for shipping is a negative, but at 10ml size they are sturdy, so no real breaking worries. I'll just try to improve on the delivery. Pipettes as a top add to costs but will be much more convenient. I must just make sure the pipette tops seal properly before I go that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/6/16)

Thanks @YeOldeOke, just received my 2nd order. All in order. Real pleasure doing business with you. I nkw have all the INW tobaccos you stock, and by the smells of it, I doubt I'll top up any of my FA tobaccos when they run out eventually. Such a vast difference in smell betwee. INW 7 Leaves and FA 7 Leaves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

